# Flea Market Find



## roadie33 (Sep 14, 2016)

Went to a antique tractor and threshing show last weekend and picked up some trinkets fairly cheap.
They had a bunch of vendors set up selling just about anything under the sun.
I came across a nice angle vise, talked him down to $20, 1" bore slitting saw blades and a staggered tooth milling cutter, a .468 reamer, a new Acme 3/4 x 6 tpi tap, a 3/4 x 16 tpi tap, 3/8 carbide inserts and a new tap wrench.
Total cost was around $80
I was real happy.


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice score, I'd be happy too. Cheers, Mike


----------



## dlane (Sep 14, 2016)

Lov it when it's good, Carefull of the vice it's not for milling metal,, , wood , horns mabey  , had one


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 16, 2016)

The Acme Tap is worth more than you paid total, nice score.

 "Billy G"


----------



## gmcken (Sep 17, 2016)

Good score


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 17, 2016)

great finds, good deal!


----------

